# Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' carpet



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

need some help here, please...
does anyone have a Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo' carpet?


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

When I had a carpet growing it was a bit slow to get started, but then grew very quickly. Not as fast as Hemianthus glomeratus but probably on par with Glossostigma in a lower light tank. Seven weeks seem like enough time to get established. If it hasn't increased in the next few weeks, then you might want to check your levels (ferts/lighting/CO2).


----------



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

pweifan said:


> When I had a carpet growing it was a bit slow to get started, but then grew very quickly. Not as fast as Hemianthus glomeratus but probably on par with Glossostigma in a lower light tank. Seven weeks seem like enough time to get established. If it hasn't increased in the next few weeks, then you might want to check your levels (ferts/lighting/CO2).


Yes, regarding what i´ve been seen out there, 7 weeks is enough time.
lets see what happens on the next few weeks...

thanks for share...


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Any updates on this? Did the Monte Carlo ever spread for you?


----------



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes it finally carpet. I think it was because it was in another tank and need some time to get use to my tank parameters

Sent from my Nokia 3310!!!


----------



## MrOreno (Nov 11, 2014)

Very Nice...


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Takes a while to acclimate, but when plantings are accustomed to new conditions, it takes off like a weed!


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Luis Batista said:


> Yes it finally carpet. I think it was because it was in another tank and need some time to get use to my tank parameters


Glad to hear it


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

That's a handsome looking carpet. Monte Carlo is by far my favorite carpeting plant these days.


----------



## Luis Batista (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello guys
Here it is the carpet now:
















Luís Batista


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Looks great! How long in total did this take?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Tank looks great. I am trying to grow this one now myself.


----------



## ross.satchell123123 (Jan 25, 2018)

How long did it take to carpet from planting to spreading that you noticed mine is taking ages

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

